# The Creature from the Black Lagoon...



## no_luck_again (Mar 25, 2010)

Yesterday afternoon I went to a western trib I fish frequently and It was way higher than I expected it to be. I figured I would not waste the drive so I threw on a bright orange jig and maggots and fished some slack water in a deep pool. The float stopped after awhile and I assumed I had a snag. I tried to get the snag out for a couple minutes when I realized that, although I was not moving it, the "snag" was pulling back. It did not make a run but if I gave it slack it definitely moved around. I could not get it off the bottom for 20 min or so. I had 8lb fireline main line and 8lb florocarbon leader. After 20 min I decided I needed to just pull because I hadn't gotten anywhere and of course my line broke. Any idea what this was? It was OBVIOUSLY alive and pulling but not making runs like I would expect a steelhead to make. I mean the obvious answer would be turtle but I thought this was early for a turtle and never thought a jig and maggot in muddy water would be turtle fare. What think you?


----------



## bman95 (Feb 3, 2014)

It could be an aquatic bigfoot


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

My guess is a snagged turtle.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I had this same exact experience at a lake last year. It pretty much stayed in the same spot, but it moved just enough that I knew it wasn't a snag. I'm guessing a big turtle....


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Steelhead I've had this happen twice in the past few days. Might have snagged it in a bad spot or it was a monster


----------



## Hookjaw (Sep 23, 2012)

You may have had a snag and some foreign object wrapped around your line. In the heavy current the foreign object would feel like something is pulling back.


----------



## ReelPower (May 18, 2009)

Sturgeon. True story! as my kids say. Really not far fetched in Spring.


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Had to be a hubcap


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I second a hubcap......


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Had a similar experience a few years ago, it would go one way, then the other. After 20 min or so of very carefully pulling the monster in, it turned out to be an old slate roof shingle. Got the hook right in the nail hole.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bereafish (Jan 18, 2011)

Once while I was catching pellet heads, I hooked into a log that had someones lost fish attached to it. It was still pulling and it felt like the biggest fish I had ever had on the end of the line.


----------



## CANEYEGO (Feb 23, 2014)

It really sounds to me like a medium sized branch on some sunken timber. It would give ever so slightly, then pull back, but in a steady fashion. I also have had this happen. I'm also convinced that a few times I have hooked large fish or? that have wrapped me into timber or rocks.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

black crappie


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

40 pound Asian sucker LOL 

Sent from my LG-E739 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

You know,that is actually a pretty damn good movie.


----------

